# Smoker indoors?



## ricer2231 (Oct 28, 2016)

I have an MES 30 and was wondering,do any of you guys bring your electric smokers indoors to smoke in the winter? If it is set up with the proper ventilation would there be any reason not to? Just thinking out loud with the cold weather that's inevitably coming.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 28, 2016)

Obviously there would be smoke to ventilate but there is also carbon monoxide produced from the combustion.  Even if you directly vented with ducting outside you are going to let smoke out into the house when you open the door and other leak points. I smoke all the time in the garage with the roll-up door open.

The MES is insulated well and will smoke fine outdoors in the winter. Just build/buy or figure out a way to cover it to keep it out of the rain and snow etc.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 28, 2016)

There are a few on here that have a vent hood in their garage just for this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 28, 2016)

There is little Carbon Monoxide coming from the Electric Smoker.  If your stove burners are dirty or not properly adjusted, they can generate more CO than a few smoldering chips or pellets. The only issue is smoke from opening the door and venting the exhaust. If you have a good Hood, *that ducts outside*, 600 CFM+, even this is not a big issue by keeping the smoker close to the stove. I am costing a new professional stove, 4 - 22,000 BTU gas burners and a high volume hood, 900-1200 CFM. My kitchen is about 1600 cubic ft. So, I will be able to run a small Pellet Grill, REC TEC Mini, sitting on the stove top, under the hood, with no CO issues. Another option is to rig a computer fan in-line with 3" flex duct. Run the duct from the exhaust up to the Hood or out a window. During the smoke, leave the fan Off. When ready to pull the meat, crack the MES door and start the fan. The smoke will be evacuated from the MES and you can proceed.

Similar to this...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87723/mes-hot-mods-related-mods-or-creations


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2016)

I have an 8x10 tin shed I use in the winter.I warm the shed with a Turkey burner for when I start the smoker

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2016)

Or you can use a smoker that doesn't require electricity. Then you can smoke in any weather!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 28, 2016)

Sorry. I didn’t mean to imply it couldn’t be done. Your set-up is certainly enviable Chef. Especially by me! But I think you are more of an exception. Actually, what you describe, I’ll bet I could do the same thing. I’ve got a Jen-Air with a down draft vented outside as well as a range hood above (vented outside). Ill bet my Masterbuilt would fit in-between on the stove-top!

Im going to split a hair with you though…I’m a bit stymied by the claim that a gas stove puts out far more CO than burning Chips or Pellets. You are going to have to “splain” that one to me. Is Rec-Tec telling you that? The CO output is directly related to the amount of Carbon content of the fuel burnt per BTU of output. There is far more carbon per BTU burning wood than there is in LNG. Because LNG is comprised mostly of Methane CO emissions are considerably less additionally because more BTU’s are produced.  Take into consideration the inefficient and unburnt smoldering effect of smoking wood or pellets far more CO is produced under these conditions than if the wood was burning cleanly. I dunno what that is in reality, but that doesn't add up in my mind.

Ok… had to look it up… (scroll down for chart)  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_monoxide

Like I said I am splitting hairs… In any case, as long as its vented and there is adequate fresh air.

Sorry Ricer. What exactly did you have in mind?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2016)

You are right...Yes if dialed in, the stove should not make much CO but how many people have clean, perfectly oxygenated burners? Guess I should have said...Under certain condition a stove can make more rather than speaking in generalities...I edited above to be more specific...JJ


----------

